# 550 Special???



## snowbird (Mar 8, 2006)

My father-in-law has a 550 special. Can any one tell me what made a 550 special different from the other 550's.

...Eric


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum Snowbird! I am not very well versed with Oliver tractors but I will take a stab at this. What little information I have been able to find on the Oliver 550 Special is:

This tractor was a replacement for the Super 55 Utility model. It could be ordered with fixed wheel tread and the 2000 RPM engine could be obtained in a gas or diesel version. The tractor was sold in Canada as the Cockshutt 550. 

Here are some Oliver 3 Digit Tractors in the 550 series. I think a picture in this case is worth a 1,000 words. You can compare and look for yourself and note the differences.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Oliver 550 Bar Grill


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Oliver 550 Checkerboard Grill


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

1964 Oliver 550 Special


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Oliver 550 Gas Bar Grill.

Sorry I could not offer more info. that this but I hope I was able to at least give you a bit of an idea of the differences. The Oliver 550 is a real nice collectible, not to mention a good all round utility tractor. Again, welcome to Tractor Forum and be sure to post some pictures of your 550 Special for us! :thumbsup:


----------



## snowbird (Mar 8, 2006)

Thanks Chief. Great pictues.  That gets me as far as I was before though. All we can come up with that make a 550 special different from a regular 550 with a checkerboard grill is that is says "special" on the side. The first picture you posted is very similar to my father-in laws's tractor. We've come across lots of 550's but seldom another 550 special. We just can't seem to find out why these tractors had the "special" decal on the side. Other than the decal they aren't that special....well...It's special to us. We just thought they might of had some other feature or option that made them a 550 special. Maybe it's just a sticker. Thanks again and thanks for the welcome. Pictures and the tractors story will be coming. The Tractor has a great family history and it's a nice story. The tractor IS very "special" 

....Eric


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

A belated hello to our Canadian Neighbor!!

When (oops I'll date my self) anyway years ago I wanted a little Oliver Crawler, Moved on since then other then I would buy one sight unseen in an instant!!

This LINK may help in your endeavors!!

Here


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I'm sure Partsman or Bear could give us a good run down on the specifics about the 550 Special. Hopefully he will see this post and reply. Dave and Bear are VERY knowledgable in this area.


----------



## RockinB (Sep 15, 2003)

*Oliver 550 Special*

The 550 Special was just as the name implies, a special bare bones sale special. No option model, from what I've heard.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum RockinB! Glad you found us. We're always lookin' to learn more about these machines. Thanks for the reply and hope you won't be a stranger in the future! :cheers:


----------

